# Turtle Shell Turkey Call



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thought some of you might want to try this.I've got one and they sound real good.

http://www.missouriwhitetails.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=84993

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a pretty cool concept. It is even simple enough for me to make.

I did notice that it looks like a different turtle shell than our common mud turtle, maybe I'm wrong there? 

Thanks for sharing.

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> That's a pretty cool concept. It is even simple enough for me to make.
> 
> I did notice that it looks like a different turtle shell than our common mud turtle, maybe I'm wrong there?
> 
> ...


Their Box Turtles.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information, that's what I thought. They are just about extinct her in the badger state, and are on the endangered list here. I suppose I could try a mud turtle shell to see if that would sound ok, eh?

brownegg


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Everytime I'm out in the woods and find a shell, I bring it home with me. Hoping to use it for some kind of craft. Now I know what to make with them.


----------

